# 120 Day Rule



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Worth noting the 120 day rule- Resident Permits are no longer valid if the holder is outside of Turkey for more than 120 days- is now being applied to ALL RESIDENT PERMITS, not just the new style ones


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

What is even worse is the fact that this 120 day rule is applied in retro. 
Before when this law was first published in the Resmi Gazete in April 2013 it was only valid for short term residents but now also for the 5 year blue ikamet. 
i.e.: You are being punished for something you did which was legal at that time.


----------

